# DBSTalk Fantasy Football



## stevenv

It's that time of year again! For all you fantasy football fanatics out there, I've created a 12-team league on Yahoo! Sports. It's free. I'll have to do an autopick draft since it's almost impossible to get everybody from around the country get together at the same time to do a live draft. If you are interested, the league ID# is 10476 and the password is DBSTalk. Let's have some fun! Good luck!


----------



## John W

There was a problem

* There was a temporary problem with the server. Please try again shortly. (Error #115)
* The password is incorrect. (Error #109)
* The league is not in pre-draft mode. (Error #209)


----------



## John W

John W said:


> There was a problem
> 
> * There was a temporary problem with the server. Please try again shortly. (Error #115)
> * The password is incorrect. (Error #109)
> * The league is not in pre-draft mode. (Error #209)


My fault, was trying to sign into the pay leagues.


----------



## Danny R

I'm in.


----------



## DCSholtis

I'm in too


----------



## megeed

stevenv said:


> It's that time of year again! For all you fantasy football fanatics out there, I've created a 12-team league on Yahoo! Sports. It's free. I'll have to do an autopick draft since it's almost impossible to get everybody from around the country get together at the same time to do a live draft. If you are interested, the league ID# is 10476 and the password is DBSTalk. Let's have some fun! Good luck!


Isn't it too early? Rosters can change, players can get injuried in preseason. Should this be done in late August?


----------



## Danny R

The hard part is getting folks signed up, and the more time the better. 

I don't think a draft date is set yet, but yes, I'd prefer it to be as close to the start of the season (actual games that count) as possible.


----------



## stevenv

megeed said:


> Isn't it too early? Rosters can change, players can get injuried in preseason. Should this be done in late August?


Yes, I plan on doing the autodraft as late as possible, probably the weekend before the season starts. That way we know by then all the teams rosters and if there are any injuries to any major players during preseason.


----------



## stevenv

4 teams already in! Great! I need 8 more people.


----------



## cdru

3 running backs required to start? Good grief. Who the heck starts 3 running backs.


----------



## stevenv

6 teams in. Need 6 more players.


----------



## CaColtsfan

new to the board guys but I am in.


----------



## stevenv

CaColtsfan said:


> new to the board guys but I am in.


Welcome and good luck!


----------



## cdru

So when is the autodraft going to run? I'd like to modify my rankings prior to then. Also, if we don't get more teams are we just going to run with 6?


----------



## Danny R

We still have plenty of time. Lets try and recruit more players.

FYI, if we only have just 6 right before the draft, I suggest we each get a second team (no trading between them) to have a full roster. Obviously however the better solution would be to get some more people playing. I'd give it time... most folks aren't thinking about football this time of year.


----------



## cdru

Danny R said:


> most folks aren't thinking about football this time of year.


What on earth are you talking about. Who STOPS thinking about football?


----------



## stevenv

cdru said:


> So when is the autodraft going to run? I'd like to modify my rankings prior to then. Also, if we don't get more teams are we just going to run with 6?


I would like to do the autodraft as late as possible. I'll probably do it the weekend before the regular season starts. If I don't have 12 teams by that weekend, I'll have to trim it to 8-10 teams, but there's still plenty of time to join.


----------



## koji68

Joined. Mazinger Z.


----------



## stevenv

Great! 7 teams in, 5 more to go. Still lots of time to join.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I'm in... Da' Mod


----------



## Eagles

I'm in. First timer here. I guess I'll have to learn as I go.


----------



## stevenv

9 teams in. 3 more to go.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I made it a sticky thread, until we fill the full 12 teams, then we de-stick it.


----------



## stevenv

Earl Bonovich said:


> I made it a sticky thread, until we fill the full 12 teams, then we de-stick it.


OK. Thanks Earl. 10 teams in. 2 spots left.


----------



## jayc1

11th team on the list...


----------



## stevenv

1 spot left.


----------



## stevenv

Update:

The league is now filled. I will do the auto draft the weekend before the regular season starts, so we know all the teams rosters and if there are any injuries to any major players. Thanks for joining and best of luck! Have fun!


----------



## anex80

I just signed up so you've got your 12! Fantasy football on Yahoo is Awesome!

10 bench spots? Yikes. That will make free agency tough.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Do you want to use this thread for SMACK talk, or the Yahoo based one.


----------



## stevenv

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you want to use this thread for SMACK talk, or the Yahoo based one.


You can use this thread if you want to.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia

Well all i get is a PW error.

too late anyway as it has filled up


----------



## John W

stevenv said:


> Update:
> 
> The league is now filled. I will do the auto draft the weekend before the regular season starts, so we know all the teams rosters and if there are any injuries to any major players. Thanks for joining and best of luck! Have fun!


Have you actually set the live draft date and time yet?


----------



## stevenv

John W said:


> Have you actually set the live draft date and time yet?


I will set the draft to "ready" next weekend.


----------



## Danny R

How does the draft work for this league, as it sounds different from my usual experience where a time is set and we go through picking players some evening?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

We are doing an auto-computer draft.

In the Yahoo sports, you can rank your players (or use the default ranking, or a combination where it takes YOUR rankings, then the default rankings for the rest)

The system will also assign draft positions, then it does a snake draft purely by the numbers and the rankings.


Note: Yahoo does allow the league to do a manual draft (like the one you are used to)


----------



## John W

We now have an uneven number of teams so we need one more player.


----------



## jrbdmb

Just joined as #12. Three fantasy teams, I wonder if that is enough for this year? 

This will be interesting as my previous leagues have had 4 bench spots, not sure what I'll do with 10.


----------



## stevenv

I have changed the draft status to "ready". Good luck to everyone!


----------



## stevenv

The team lineups are now set.


----------



## cdru

Yahoo autodraft is so utterly and completely useless. Way to go yahoo, you drafted me two players that are on the IR. Maybe they will come back mid season...or not.


----------



## John W

cdru said:


> Yahoo autodraft is so utterly and completely useless. Way to go yahoo, you drafted me two players that are on the IR. Maybe they will come back mid season...or not.


I had one on IR two PUP and two that had been cut.

BTW, IR is out for the whole season.Physically Unable to Perform must sit six weeks.


----------



## cdru

I am taking any and all reasonable trades for TO. I really don't want this cancer on my team. (Appologies to anyone who has had cancer for that comment...there is no reason to give cancer that bad of a name).


----------



## cdru

John W said:


> I had one on IR two PUP and two that had been cut.
> 
> BTW, IR is out for the whole season.Physically Unable to Perform must sit six weeks.


Yeah I know the difference between IR and PUP. Apparently Yahoo doesn't though. And it wasn't like the guys were just added to the IR earlier in the day. They had been there for several days if not more. Oh well.


----------



## Danny R

Hehe... I've never been in a league with this many players and this deep a roster. I don't know what to do with some of these guys. They'll be on the bench the whole year.


----------



## jrbdmb

... and I just noticed the scoring system for this year. 1 point for each pass completion, reception, or rushing attempt. Having a good set of RBs will be even more important in this league than usual.

And cdru, sorry we couldn't work out a T.O. deal, hope he stays in line for you this year (for once).


----------



## jrbdmb

League - I'd like to swap one of Frank Gore or Jamal Lewis for another RB or top-tier WR. They (along with Steven Jackson) are all on a bye week 7 and I need to move one eventually to avoid having a hole in my roster that week. Make me an offer ...


----------



## Danny R

_1 point for each pass completion, reception, or rushing attempt. Having a good set of RBs will be even more important in this league than usual.
_

Yeah, not certain I like that. Just getting the ball handed to you doesn't seem like something that should earn you a point.

In fact, looking at Thursday's game, we see that a couple players are making far more points with attempts than they are earning by actually moving the ball, let alone scoring touchdowns. W. Parker for instance got 32 points for attempts, but only 12 points for yardage.

I don't know if its possible to edit the game at this point, but if a majority of players concur, I'd prefer to have these status removed from scoring. Just my opinion. It will be fun either way.


----------



## stevenv

Week 1 Final Scores: 

Johnny U's - 178 
Mizzou Tigers - 170 

GoPats - 176 
Danny R's Raptors - 196 

LionsAholic - 222 
NEOhio Raider Nation - 171 

Iggles - 228*(High Score)
Bay Bombers - 191

Da' Mod - 220
Lazy Couch Potatoes - 187

Jersey Devils - 200
Mazinger Z - 170

Rankings:

1. Iggles 1-0
2. LionsAholic 1-0
3. Da' Mod 1-0
4. Jersey Devils 1-0
5. Danny R's Raptors 1-0
6. Johnny U's 1-0
7. Bay Bombers 0-1
8. Lazy Couch Potatoes 0-1
9. GoPats 0-1
10. NEOhio Raider Nation 0-1
11. Mizzou Tigers 0-1
12. Mazinger Z 0-1

Week 2 Matchups:

Danny R's Raptors vs Mizzou Tigers
Jersey Devils vs Johnny U's
GoPats vs NEOhio Raider Nation
LionsAholic vs Bay Bombers
Iggles vs Lazy Couch Potatoes
Da' Mod vs Mazinger Z


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Ya gotta love it when your "flex" player, puts a 50 spot on the board...


----------



## stevenv

Week 2 Final Scores:

Danny R's Raptors 156
Mizzou Tigers 216

Jersey Devils 238
Johnny U's 208

GoPats 203
NEOhio Raider Nation 132

LionsAholic 220
Bay Bombers 223

Iggles 174
Lazy Couch Potatoes 175

Da' Mod 207
Mazinger Z 273 (High Score)

Standings:

1. Jersey Devils 2-0 438 Points
2. Mazinger Z 1-1 443 pts
3. LionsAholic 1-1 442 pts
4. Da'Mod 1-1 427 pts
5. Bay Bombers 1-1 414 pts
6. Iggles 1-1 402 pts
7. Mizzou Tigers 1-1 386 pts
8. Johnny U's 1-1 386 pts
9. GoPats 1-1 379 pts
10. Lazy Couch Potatoes 1-1 362 pts
11. Danny R's Raptors 1-1 352 pts
12. NEOhio Raider Nation 0-2 303 pts

Week 3 Matchups:

NEOhio Raider Nation vs. Mizzou Tigers
Danny R's Raptors vs. Johnny U's 
GoPats vs. Bay Bombers
LionsAholic vs. Lazy Couch Potatoes
Iggles vs. Mazinger Z
Jersey Devils vs. Da' Mod


----------



## mdgolf

Danny R said:


> _1 point for each pass completion, reception, or rushing attempt. Having a good set of RBs will be even more important in this league than usual.
> _
> 
> Yeah, not certain I like that. Just getting the ball handed to you doesn't seem like something that should earn you a point.
> 
> In fact, looking at Thursday's game, we see that a couple players are making far more points with attempts than they are earning by actually moving the ball, let alone scoring touchdowns. W. Parker for instance got 32 points for attempts, but only 12 points for yardage.
> 
> I don't know if its possible to edit the game at this point, but if a majority of players concur, I'd prefer to have these status removed from scoring. Just my opinion. It will be fun either way.


I agree. Points for performance only if possible....


----------



## jrbdmb

Another interesting thing is that DEFs get credit for return yards (10 yds/1 point) as well as return TDs. As a result some crummy defenses that give up a lot of TDs and FGs (San Fransisco / Green Bay / Oakland) actually make out OK in this fantasy league due to all their return yardage. And the worst Fantasy DEF (Denver) is a decent 9th in points allowed but is 30th in return yardage.

Of course, since I'm on top so far, I don't want to change a thing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Can the newly aquired SEXY REXY... lead "Da Mod" to give the Devils their first loss on the year?


----------



## koji68

Danny R said:


> I don't know if its possible to edit the game at this point, but if a majority of players concur, I'd prefer to have these status removed from scoring. Just my opinion. It will be fun either way.


How would that affect games already played? Would the first two games be scored the old way and new games with the new scoring system?

I say just leave it as it is and adjust your players to take maximum advantage of the scoring system.


----------



## stevenv

Week 3 Final Scores:

NEOhio Raider Nation - 181
Mizzou Tigers - 198

Danny R's Raptors - 170
Johnny U's - 168

GoPats - 155
Bay Bombers - 217

LionsAholic - 166
Lazy Couch Potatoes - 226

Iggles - 172
Mazinger Z - 120

Jersey Devils - 241*(High Score)
Da' Mod - 159

Standings:

1. Jersey Devils 3-0 679 pts
2. Bay Bombers 2-1 631
3. Lazy Couch Potatoes 2-1 588
4. Mizzou Tigers 2-1 584
5. Iggles 2-1 574
6. Danny R's Raptors 2-1 522
7. LionsAholic 1-2 608
8. Da'Mod 1-2 585
9. Mazinger Z 1-2 563
10. Johnny U's 1-2 554
11. GoPats 1-2 536
12. NEOhio Raider Nation 0-3 484

Week 4 Matchups:

Bay Bombers vs. Mizzou Tigers
NEOhio Raider Nation vs. Johnny U's
Jersey Devils vs. Danny R's Raptors
GoPats vs. Lazy Couch Potatoes
LionsAholic vs. Mazinger Z
Iggles vs. Da'Mod


----------



## Danny R

_Danny R's Raptors - 170
Johnny U's - 168_

This was a close game. We were tied by the end of sunday night, and I figured I had it as good as won with much stronger players yet to play on Monday night than Johnny had (QB/RB vs RB/K/TE).

This is one game where completions and attempts really made the difference, because with only 3 pts on the board, my players certainly weren't performing.


----------



## stevenv

Week 4 Final Scores:

Bay Bombers 220
Mizzou Tigers 170

NEOhio Raider Nation 119
Johnny U's 163

Jersey Devils 210
Danny R's Raptors 197

GoPats 146
Lazy Couch Potatoes 187

LionsAholic 286*(High Score)
Mazinger Z 226

Iggles 83
Da' Mod 194

Standings:

1. Jersey Devils 4-0 889 pts
2. Bay Bombers 3-1 851
3. Lazy Couch Potatoes 3-1 775
4. LionsAholic 2-2 896
5. Da' Mod 2-2 779
6. Mizzou Tigers 2-2 754
7. Danny R's Raptors 2-2 719
8. Johnny U's 2-2 717
9. Iggles 2-2 657
10. Mazinger Z 1-3 789
11. GoPats 1-3 682
12. NEOhio Raider Nation 0-4 603

Week 5 Matchups:

Lazy Couch Potatoes vs. Mizzou Tigers
Bay Bombers vs. Johnny U's
NEOhio Raider Nation vs. Danny R's Raptors
GoPats vs. Mazinger Z
LionsAholic vs. Da' Mod
Jersey Devils vs. Iggles


----------



## stevenv

Week 5 Final Scores:

Lazy Couch Potatoes 147
Mizzou Tigers 204

Bay Bombers 156
Johnny U's 189

NEOhio Raider Nation 150
Danny R's Raptors 164

GoPats 160
Mazinger Z 144

LionsAholic 195
Da' Mod 173

Jersey Devils 249*(High Score)
Iggles 128

Standings:

1. Jersey Devils 5-0 1138 pts
2. LionsAholic 3-2 1090
3. Bay Bombers 3-2 1007
4. Mizzou Tigers 3-2 958
5. Lazy Couch Potatoes 3-2 920
6. Johnny U's 3-2 906
7. Danny R's Raptors 3-2 884
8. Da' Mod 2-3 952
9. GoPats 2-3 842
10. Iggles 2-3 785
11. Mazinger Z 1-4 933
12. NEOhio Raider Nation 0-5 753

Week 6 Matchups:

Mazinger Z vs. Mizzou Tigers
Lazy Couch Potatoes vs. Johnny U's
Bay Bombers vs. Danny R's Raptors
Jersey Devils vs. NEOhio Raider Nation
GoPats vs. Da' Mod
LionsAholic vs. Iggles


----------



## stevenv

Week 6 Final Scores:

Mazinger Z 161
Mizzou Tigers 203

Lazy Couch Potatoes 183
Johnny U's 201

Bay Bombers 232
Danny R's Raptors 159

Jersey Devils 227
NEOhio Raider Nation 227 (tie!)

GoPats 199
Da' Mod 154

LionsAholic 242*(high score)
Iggles 148

Standings:

1. Jersey Devils 5-0-1 1365 pts
2. LionsAholic 4-2 1332
3. Bay Bombers 4-2 1239
4. Mizzou Tigers 4-2 1161
5. Johnny U's 4-2 1107
6. Lazy Couch Potatoes 3-3 1103
7. Danny R's Raptors 3-3 1043
8. GoPats 3-3 1041
9. Da' Mod 2-4 1106
10. Iggles 2-4 933
11. Mazinger Z 1-5 1094
12. NEOhio Raider Nation 0-5-1 980

Week 7 Matchups:

Da' Mod vs. Mizzou Tigers
Mazinger Z vs. Johnny U's
Lazy Couch Potatoes vs. Danny R's Raptors
Bay Bombers vs. NEOhio Raider Nation
GoPats vs. Iggles
Jersey Devils vs. LionsAholic


----------



## LionsAholic

What a Game? Chicago looks like they could be the cinderella team this year. Lienert sure looks better than Warner too. He's been talking about retiring, but he's 2-3 years too late.


----------



## stevenv

LionsAholic said:


> What a Game? Chicago looks like they could be the cinderella team this year. Lienert sure looks better than Warner too. He's been talking about retiring, but he's 2-3 years too late.


I don't think I've ever seen a game like that before. Incredible. 2nd week in a row Neil Rackers missed a game-winning FG. He's usually very accurate. Chicago is the real deal this year.


----------



## stevenv

Week 7 Final Scores:

Da' Mod 241*(high score)
Mizzou Tigers 238

Mazinger Z 149
Johnny U's 234

Lazy Couch Potatoes 240
Danny R's Raptors 229

Bay Bombers 190
NEOhio Raider Nation 159

GoPats 192
Iggles 99

Jersey Devils 123
LionsAholic 236

Standings:

1. Jersey Devils 5-1-1 1488 pts
2. LionsAholic 5-2 1568
3. Bay Bombers 5-2 1429
4. Johnny U's 5-2 1341
5. Mizzou Tigers 4-3 1400
6. Lazy Couch Potatoes 4-3 1343
7. GoPats 4-3 1233
8. Da' Mod 3-4 1346
9. Danny R's Raptors 3-4 1272
10. Iggles 2-5 1032
11. Mazinger Z 1-6 1243
12. NEOhio Raider Nation 0-6-1 1139

Week 8 Matchups:

Iggles vs. Mizzou Tigers
Da' Mod vs. Johnny U's
Mazinger Z vs. Danny R's Raptors
Lazy Couch Potatoes vs. NEOhio Raider Nation
Jersey Devils vs. Bay Bombers
GoPats vs. LionsAholic


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Okay... Someone explain this to me.

Is there a way on Yahoo to see the brakedown of points... on how the total is reached.

I lost this week by 5 points.

I am curious on how:

The Bears Defense who flat out destroyed San Francisco, and had 5 turnovers... only gives up 10 points... and ends up with 29 Fantasy points

The Minnesota Defense... is lit up... for over 400 yards in the air by the NE... 31 Points on the score board.. (not sure how many turn overs)....

But yet... they get 33 fantasy points.


----------



## stevenv

Week 8 Final Scores:

Iggles 104
Mizzou Tigers 230

Da' Mod 180
Johnny U's 186

Mazinger Z 89
Danny R's Raptors 254*(high score)

Lazy Couch Potatoes 213
NEOhio Raider Nation 101

Jersey Devils 178
Bay Bombers 181

GoPats 198
LionsAholic 208

Standings:

1. LionsAholic 6-2 1776 pts
2. Bay Bombers 6-2 1608
3. Johnny U's 6-2 1527
4. Jersey Devils 5-2-1 1666
5. Mizzou Tigers 5-3 1630
6. Lazy Couch Potatoes 5-3 1556
7. Danny R's Raptors 4-4 1526
8. GoPats 4-4 1431
9. Da' Mod 3-5 1526
10. Iggles 2-6 1136
11. Mazinger Z 1-7 1332
12. NEOhio Raider Nation 0-7-1 1240

Week 9 Matchups:

LionsAholic vs. Mizzou Tigers
Iggles vs. Johnny U's
Da' Mod vs. Danny R's Raptors
Mazinger Z vs. NEOhio Raider Nation
Lazy Couch Potatoes vs. Bay Bombers
Jersey Devils vs. GoPats


----------



## stevenv

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... Someone explain this to me.
> 
> Is there a way on Yahoo to see the brakedown of points... on how the total is reached.
> 
> I lost this week by 5 points.
> 
> I am curious on how:
> 
> The Bears Defense who flat out destroyed San Francisco, and had 5 turnovers... only gives up 10 points... and ends up with 29 Fantasy points
> 
> The Minnesota Defense... is lit up... for over 400 yards in the air by the NE... 31 Points on the score board.. (not sure how many turn overs)....
> 
> But yet... they get 33 fantasy points.


Defense/Special Teams scoring:

sack - 2 pts
interception - 2
fumble recovery - 2
blocked kick - 2
safety - 2
defensive TD - 6 pts
return yds - 10 yards per point
kickoff & punt return TD - 6 (Vikes only TD was a Punt return TD - 71 yds I think)
pts allowed:
0 pts allowed - 10 pts
1-6 pts - 5 
7-13 - 4
14-20 - 3
21-27 - 2
28-34 - 1
35+ - 0


----------



## jrbdmb

Like I mentioned earlier in the thread, Defenses get 6 points for a kickoff or punt returned for a TD, and 1 point for every 10 return yards. This makes an average DEF with better return numbers (i.e. Vikings, New York Jets) get a lot of fantasy points in this league. And Denver, 2nd only to Chicago in points allowed, is *last* in fantasy points because of their lack of return yards. 

Also note that RBs / WRs also get points for return yardage / TDs, which is why a backup like Wesley Welker has the 3rd most fantasy points for WRs this year.


----------



## Danny R

_Mazinger Z 89
Danny R's Raptors 254*(high score)
_

Ironically, I get the high score playing a team that has the lowest score that week. Wish I put up similar numbers in earlier contests.


----------



## stevenv

Week 9 Final Scores:

LionsAholic 234
Mizzou Tigers 210

Iggles 68
Johnny U's 191

Da' Mod 151
Danny R's Raptors 226

Mazinger Z 141
NEOhio Raider Nation 189

Lazy Couch Potatoes 207
Bay Bombers 174

Jersey Devils 258* (high score)
GoPats 163

Standings:

1. LionsAholic 7-2 2010 pts
2. Johnny U's 7-2 1718
3. Jersey Devils 6-2-1 1924
4. Bay Bombers 6-3 1782
5. Lazy Couch Potatoes 6-3 1765
6. Mizzou Tigers 5-4 1840
7. Danny R's Raptors 5-4 1751
8. GoPats 4-5 1594
9. Da' Mod 3-6 1677
10. Iggles 2-7 1204
11. NEOhio Raider Nation 1-7-1 1429
12. Mazinger Z 1-8 1473

Week 10 Matchups:

GoPats vs. Mizzou Tigers
LionsAholic vs. Johnny U's
Iggles vs. Danny R's Raptors
Da' Mod vs. NEOhio Raider Nation
Mazinger Z vs. Bay Bombers
Jersey Devils vs. Lazy Couch Potatoes


----------



## stevenv

Week 10 Final Scores:

GoPats 272*(high score)
Mizzou Tigers 248

LionsAholic 249
Johnny U's 144

Iggles 88
Danny R's Raptors 204

Da' Mod 189
NEOhio Raider Nation 208

Mazinger Z 163
Bay Bombers 153

Jersey Devils 242
Lazy Couch Potatoes 184

Standings:

1. LionsAholic 8-2 2259 pts
2. Jersey Devils 7-2-1 2166
3. Johnny U's 7-3 1862
4. Danny R's Raptors 6-4 1955
5. Lazy Couch Potatoes 6-4 1949
6. Bay Bombers 6-4 1935
7. Mizzou Tigers 5-5 2088
8. GoPats 5-5 1866
9. Da' Mod 3-7 1866
10. NEOhio Raider Nation 2-7-1 1637
11. Mazinger Z 2-8 1636
12. Iggles 2-8 1292

Week 11 Matchups:

Jersey Devils vs. Mizzou Tigers
GoPats vs. Johnny U's
LionsAholic vs. Danny R's Raptors
Iggles vs. NEOhio Raider Nation
Da' Mod vs. Bay Bombers
Mazinger Z vs. Lazy Couch Potatoes


----------



## stevenv

Week 11 Final Scores:

Jersey Devils 234
Mizzou Tigers 228

GoPats 211
Johnny U's 187

LionsAholic 161
Danny R's Raptors 122

Iggles 114
NEOhio Raider Nation 114 (tie)

Da' Mod 150
Bay Bombers 240*(high score)

Mazinger Z 112
Lazy Couch Potatoes 167

Standings:

1. LionsAholic 9-2 2420 pts
2. Jersey Devils 8-2-1 2400
3. Bay Bombers 7-4 2175
4. Lazy Couch Potatoes 7-4 2116
5. Johnny U's 7-4 2049
6. GoPats 6-5 2078
7. Danny R's Raptors 6-5 2077
8. Mizzou Tigers 5-6 2316
9. Da' Mod 3-8 2015
10. NEOhio Raider Nation 2-7-2 1751
11. Iggles 2-8-1 1406
12. Mazinger Z 2-9 1745

Week 12 Matchups:

Johnny u's vs. Mizzou Tigers
GoPats vs. Danny R's Raptors
LionsAholic vs. NEOhio Raider Nation
Iggles vs. Bay Bombers
Da' Mod vs. Lazy Couch Potatoes
Jersey Devils vs. Mazinger Z


----------



## stevenv

Week 12 Final Scores:

Johnny U's 176
Mizzou Tigers 244

GoPats 152
Danny R's Raptors 217

LionsAholic 190
NEOhio Raider Nation 116

Iggles 143
Bay Bombers 167

Da' Mod 164
Lazy Couch Potatoes 209

Jersey Devils 247*(high score)
Mazinger Z 126

Standings: *(clinched playoff spot)

*1. LionsAholic 10-2 2612 pts 
*2. Jersey Devils 9-2-1 2647
3. Bay Bombers 8-4 2342
4. Lazy Couch Potatoes 8-4 2325
5. Danny R's Raptors 7-5 2294
6. Johnny U's 7-5 2227
7. Mizzou Tigers 6-6 2560
8. GoPats 6-6 2230
9. NEOhio Raider Nation 3-8-1 1868
10. Da' Mod 3-9 2179
11. Mazinger Z 2-10 1873
12. Iggles 2-10 1549

Week 13 Matchups:

Danny R's Raptors vs. Mizzou Tigers
Jersey Devils vs. Johnny U's
GoPats vs. NEOhio Raider Nation
LionsAholic vs. Bay Bombers
Iggles vs. Lazy Couch Potatoes
Da' Mod vs. Mazinger Z


----------



## Danny R

Last week of regular play before the playoffs.

The battle for who's in the playoffs isn't over yet:

Mizzou Tigers is just barely in position, but is only safe if BOTH teams below him both lose. He needs a win to guarantee his playoff berth. 

Johhny U's vs Danny R's Raptors. --> Winner will be in the playoffs. If I lose, I'm definately out of the running. Johhny U's may still squeeze in if he loses due to points.

Bay Bombers vs GoPats. --> Pats not only need to win this, but win it by at least 60 something points to leapfrog the teams ahead of them (or hope both Tigers and Raptors lose). They are the playoff longshot. Bombers can afford a loss and still make the playoffs, but would need to outscore some other teams.


----------



## stevenv

Week 13 Final Scores:

Danny R's Raptors - 173
Mizzou Tigers - 183

Jersey Devils - 177
Johnny U's - 225

GoPats - 171
NEOhio Raider Nation - 130

LionsAholic - 242*(high score)
Bay Bombers - 121

Iggles - 132
Lazy Couch Potatoes - 189

Da' Mod - 212
Mazinger Z - 179

Standings: *(clinched playoff spot)

*1. LionsAholic 11-2 2854 pts
*2. Jersey Devils 9-3-1 2824
*3. Lazy Couch Potatoes 9-4 2512
4. Bay Bombers 8-5 2463
5. Johnny U's 8-5 2452
6. Mizzou Tigers 7-6 2743
7. Danny R's Raptors 7-6 2465
8. GoPats 7-6 2403
9. Da' Mod 4-9 2391
10. NEOhio Raider Nation 3-9-1 1998
11. Mazinger Z 2-11 2052
12. Iggles 2-11 1681

Week 14 Matchups:

NEOhio Raider Nation vs. Mizzou Tigers
Danny R's Raptors vs. Johnny U's
GoPats vs. Bay Bombers
LionsAholic vs. Lazy Couch Potatoes
Iggles vs. Mazinger Z
Jersey Devils vs. Da' Mod


----------



## stevenv

Week 14 Final Scores:

NEOhio Raider Nation 126
Mizzou Tigers 180

Danny R's Raptors 146
Johnny U's 198

GoPats 214
Bay Bombers 181

LionsAholic 198
Lazy Couch Potatoes 190

Iggles 120
Mazinger Z 135

Jersey Devils 237*(high score)
Da' Mod 160

Final Standings: * (clinched playoff spot)

*1. LionsAholic 12-2 3052 points
*2. Jersey Devils 10-3-1 3061
*3. Lazy Couch Potatoes 9-5 2702
*4. Johnny U's 9-5 2650
*5. Mizzou Tigers 8-6 2923
*6. Bay Bombers 8-6 2644
7. GoPats 8-6 2617
8. Danny R's Raptors 7-7 2611
9. Da' Mod 4-10 2555
10. NEOhio Raider Nation 3-10-1 2124
11. Mazinger Z 3-11 2187
12. Iggles 2-12 1801

Playoff Schedule:

Quarterfinals:
(#4) Johnny U's vs. (#5) Mizzou Tigers - winner plays (#1) LionsAholic
(#3) Lazy Couch Potatoes vs. (#6) Bay Bombers - winner plays (#2) Jersey Devils

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## stevenv

Quarterfinal Scores:

Johnny U's 181
Mizzou Tigers 181 (tiebreaker goes to Johnny U's)

Lazy Couch Potatoes 212
Bay Bombers 185

Semi-Finals:

LionsAholic vs. Johnny U's
Lazy Couch Potatoes vs. Jersey Devils

5th place game:

Mizzou Tigers vs. Bay Bombers


----------



## stevenv

Semi-Final scores:

LionsAholic 173
Johnny U's 239

Jersey Devils 259
Lazy Couch Potatoes 177

5th place game:

Bay Bombers 199
Mizzou Tigers 144

Championship Game:

Johnny U's vs. Jersey Devils

3rd place game:

LionsAholic vs. Lazy Couch Potatoes


----------



## stevenv

Championship Game Final:

Jersey Devils 264
Johnny U's 151

3rd place game:

LionsAholic 178
Lazy Couch Potatoes 212

Congratulations to the Jersey Devils. Thanks for playing.


----------



## John W

Anyone doing MLB or Nextel Cup?


----------



## John W

John W said:


> Anyone doing MLB or Nextel Cup?


bttt


----------

